# Skeeter Pee Label



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Crazy but I worked all afternnoon on this label. First was driving all over the country side taking pictures of barns before settling on one down the road from me. Then just piecing it all together to look as close as the mail pouch ad as possible. Now to the labeling table I go!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 16, 2010)

Perfect Skeeter Pee label IMHO!


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 17, 2010)

very nice Dan -

now i have to work on mine.

maybe a skeeter perched on top of a toilet seat.

rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 17, 2010)

looks great


----------



## Bartman (Jun 18, 2010)

What about a dirty little puddle of water, or a photo of a poorly/un-maintained swimming pool? You know it's the right image when you can't tell the "water" from the skeeter pee.


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 19, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2010)

BartReeder said:


> What about a dirty little puddle of water, or a photo of a poorly/un-maintained swimming pool? You know it's the right image when you can't tell the "water" from the skeeter pee.










Bart ol boy,


*Always present your homemade homebrew andwine well
*Here we enter the psychology of wine serving. Serve some wine out of a clearly re-used lemonde bottle with an apology that it is "an experiment" and "you might not like it" and the recipient is likely to hate it. 

Somehow it looks much more "professional" to be able to draw the cork from an labelled and capsuled bottle of wine rather than farting some wine into a visitors glass from the box in the fridge. "Ah yes," you say, "this was made from the fine blackberry harvest of 2007 and has been maturing in the cellar for over 2 years". You dust some cobwebs off the label and exclaim with mock suprise that you thought you'd drunk the last of the first bottling some time ago. 

Give them enough psychology like that and they'll drink carpet cleaner if you fancy serving it. Ask the Scotch whisky industry, they've been doing it for years!


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 19, 2010)

Dan, you are probably right but I also like Rawhide's idea!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2010)

hannabarn said:


> Dan, you are probably right but I also like Rawhide's idea!!!!!!!







Me too, can't wait to see it!


----------



## MamaJ (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know if I'm even going to have a chance to really bottle my Skeeter Pee! The recipe asks me to wait two weeks to bottle after adding the sugar, just to make sure it doesn't start to ferment again. Three days into this required waiting period, we've probably drawn off about a gallon or so, for "quality control."


----------



## Scott B (Jun 23, 2010)

Great Label!


----------

